# Tivo SCREAM



## dwblessed (Jan 21, 2007)

My Tivo stream sounds like an airplane coming in for a landing. Has anyone else had this problem. I thought I had read that this was just something I would have to deal with but called Tivo today and was informed I could pay $79 to replace it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My standalone unit was pretty loud. I think it's just crammed into a tiny box with a tiny fan that has to spin really fast to keep the chip cool. I don't hear anything like that coming from my Roamio Pro.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, its an unbelievably small fan that has to get up to mach 17 to move enough air to cool it. I was kinda shocked at the terrible design! A little more room and they could have put a much bigger fan in there. I wonder if it was maybe supposed to be fanless originally and they missed the thermal target

There's no fan on the Roamio's stream chip, just a heatsink that's cooled by the airflow through the whole box.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

dwblessed said:


> My Tivo stream sounds like an airplane coming in for a landing.


Since it does not matter when the stream is on your network, most folks tend to put these in their basement or a closet to avoid the noise.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

I've ordered a Stream but haven't received it yet. The noise concerns me but I'm hoping that expecting the worst will help.

How effective is the screaming fan? If I put it in a drawer in my entertainment console, would it run too hot?


----------

